# Magazinbes



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

Whats yuour favorite printed magazine with the most info on Nissans and not civics and eclipses!!


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

LOL....how many are there....like 2?


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

lol yeah i know... I neva see nissan =[


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

can u tell me some of the names of nissan only mags, cause all im seeing round here is 'honda tuning' in respect to brand only car mags


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2002)

well, theres always the NissanPerformanceMagazine.com


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

There is nothing PRINTED in stores that solely base their stuff on Nissan where I live, and not sure if there is in other parts of the US, but I could be wrong.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

MDKruse said:


> *well, theres always the NissanPerformanceMagazine.com *


lol, i meant besides that hmmmm this is bad no nissan mags = ahhhhh!


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

or at least anything that has some nissan in it.. i mean everything is for the civics....


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2002)

Anything that has some nissan in it? Sure, Sport Compact Car has had alot of nissan project cars in it. The B13 project car, Silvia, and some odds n ends of nissan cars (like technical talk) to name a few. Of course they still write alot of other articles taht are honda related but they spread it around throughout the import scene almost equally...


----------

